# Negative rep



## nongreenthumb (Jun 27, 2007)

Could this be re-introduced? I see some bad advice going on out there, maybe neg rep is the way forward


----------



## Roseman (Jun 27, 2007)

I see a lot of WRONG advise from newbies that have only posted a few times and never grown a tomato. 
I see experienced SOIL growers giving Hydro advise and visa versa too. 
New folks have to just consider the source.

I've wondered on the REP screen, why they have that little dot there but you can not delete the little dot. You can give good rep, but not bad rep????


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess the only way to go is up fellas, buyer beware!!! Not that neg rep is a bad idea I still pretty fresh but even I can spot alot of bad advice.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 27, 2007)

It used to be there, but abuse to the system put an end to it.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe the neg reps should be overviewed by a moderator who looks at the issue at hand. Alot of work and we know that some of the mods can get into it pretty heavy, so what would stop them from destroying each others rep?


----------



## want_my_ink (Jun 27, 2007)

Alot of the bad advice I've seen was quickly pionted out by a someone with more knowledge. I say if someone gives bad advice bust there chops and piont out there stupidity.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 27, 2007)

I've seen many try to get a Moderator to intervene here and they couldn't find one. Basically alll they do is delete spam.


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 27, 2007)

how do you rep people?


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 27, 2007)

also what is this function for? i think the person with the highest rep at the end of the year should win some bud  hahahaha


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 27, 2007)

ok i found out how to rep. the scales in the top right corner of the post. what does it do??????


----------



## mogie (Jun 27, 2007)

I wish the neg rep would be reinstalled. I also have seen lots of very bad advice given. The mods are too busy to investigate every thread involving bad advice. Bad advice can lead newbies down a road to diaster. If the mods are worried about abuse then that is a subject they need to work out. But the way it is now isn't working at all.


----------



## morp (Jun 27, 2007)

yes i say bring in neg rep. rep system on rollitup really makes no sense..


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a useful idea would be to have the feature turned on, that would allow automatic logging on who actually left the rep.


----------



## mogie (Jun 27, 2007)

It is obvious that positive rep is a joke. Either do away with it completely or revamp it so it really does mean something.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 27, 2007)

every other thread was who de repped me! 

lol please not again


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 27, 2007)

If it does come back it needs to be moderated. or else every guy ya piss of can de-rep you, and if it happens enough, all the times you've helped people will be for naught.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 28, 2007)

*Who said rep points mean anything? Rep or no rep wont stop arguing and wont stop bad advice.*

*People have to think for themselves...looking at a rep bar doesnt tell you much now....adding de-rep wont tell you much later on either.*


----------



## Roseman (Jun 28, 2007)

Speaking of Negative Rep, where's Rob butts and Babygrow at lately?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 28, 2007)

Roseman said:


> Speaking of Negative Rep, where's Rob butts and Babygrow at lately?


He's arguing with me in the molasses thread..I think. He might have left.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 28, 2007)

REP, Rep, it's the craziest thing,
People makin records and 
they can't even sing!

oh, wait, that;'s RAP, not REP !

my bad


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 28, 2007)

Roseman said:


> REP, Rep, it's the craziest thing,
> People makin records and
> they can't even sing!
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the morning laugh....Needed that*


----------



## Roseman (Jun 28, 2007)

Bloodshotz, I love the Avatar. I and my X wife actually met Red Foxxx in 1987, in Vegas, and we rode in a limmo with him. His limmo. We rode to his house and sat in the car waiting on his two "so called" wives to come get in the car. They were two very short kewpi doll looking beautiful korean ladies that did not speak English. He was one funny but very vulgar talking comedian. I have pics to prove it.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 28, 2007)

*Red wase originator. Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy etc.....all Johnny cme lately's. Rich was the man too.*

*Redd was the king of jokes. Real jokes. I have alot of his old stuff on VHS.*

*"Lady goes into the dr.s office complaining of bad breath....the doctor tells her to breathe into his face....she does...the dr. steps back and say ....Maam...You have Zackly. The woman asks...what's zackly....The dr. responds...Your breath smells zackly like yo ass!" - RedFoxx*

*A maid in a hotel is riding the elevator....she has to shit but cant get off the elevator....she poots and then sprays her cleaning supplies in the the air....the elevator stops and a man gets on....He looks at the lady....then waves his hand in front of his face..."Smells like somebody just shitted a pinetree. *

*I loved Red Foxx (RIP) *


----------

